# Opel astra 01 fuel pump relay open circuit



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

I i have an opel astra 01 with a fuel pump relay open circuit problem
Anyone any ideas


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you checked the fuse? Got voltage into it?

BG


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Yeah and got voltage in and no earth


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Jump the relay with a cotter pin , do you hear the pump ? Check the ground side of the molex connector to the sending unit. If you got no ground the float unit as a whole may need replacing.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

i traced earth wire back to ecu and checked for continuity which was successful(no break in wire) so came to conclusion that its not getting a signal from ecu therefore i think ecu is faulty but what do you think


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Its too early to make that determination without doing more tests. 

Turn the ignition on and look at the check engine light, does it remain on or go off after 3 seconds ? If it goes off it means the fuel relay activated the fuel pump and the fuel rails are at maximum pressure. If its on the relay isn't triggering. 

Perform an experiment by jumping the relay ground with a wire to battery ground. Turn the ignition on and trigger the relay with a cotter pin. Does the pump turn on ? If it does replace the relay.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Hi octaneman im very sorry for delay in getting back to you see it is my nephew who has the issue and he is a mechanic himself and he is always out up the Wicklow mountains(Ireland) hunting with his dogs when he is not working 
Anyhow this is what he told me to say to 
"I have given my relay an earth direct form chassis and relay switched across and power up my fuel pump. The engine management light is staying on all the time I'm fairly confident that it is my Ecu now but thanks very much for your help"

Thanks again octaneman


----------

